# Toy poodle coughing after drinking water



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

Hi I recently adopted my 8mo. 5lb toy poodle from a private adoption at petco. He was neutered at the beginning of this month before i got him. I have had him for a week and a half. Everytime he drinks out of a water bowl he coughs three times and spits out saliva. It's a cough honk wheez cough and haack then spits out saliva like he was hacking out a hairball and then he runs around like nothings happened. It scares me. I have tried googling and it many people say different things. I put him on a bottle and he does the same thing but not as intense as drinking out of a bowl.

He has been dewormed so probably not heart problems? I'm pretty sure its not kennel cough because he has had his Bordetella shot and its not a dry cough as most people describe it. I think he might be too young for collapsed trachea and also that he runs around fine. He only coughs when he drinks his water. I Took him to the vet and he put him on a medication called torbutrol but it doesn't seem to work any bit. Is this normal in small breeds? Will he be ok?

I feed him organic kibble for toy dogs and i don't smoke. The vet wasn't very clear he just recommended medication to give every 4 hours.

could it be sore throat from the tube down his throat during his neuter operation? I'm guessing don't know how it works.

If anyone can help me I'd be really grateful thanks! =]


----------



## Vasee (Jan 2, 2009)

Obviously nobody responded - but did the problem resolve itself or did you have to take the dog to a Vet?

We've just adopted a two year old Boxer and he does exactly the same thing as you described above.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Ever heard of reverse sneezing? Maybe that could be it?

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_ReverseSneezing.html

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2335


----------



## Vasee (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for that... apparently Boxers are prone to Reverse Sneezing.
Its good to know it may be something other than Kennel Cough as we have another dog at home.
We might have a vet look him over, just in case, but my money is on Reverse Sneezing.


----------



## jackidevaney (Oct 6, 2008)

I just noticed your post. My little snauzer did that after he was anesthisized to have his teeth cleaned. I think it was the tube that they put down his throat. He didn't do it for very long as I remember.

Jacki



KintaroLove said:


> Hi I recently adopted my 8mo. 5lb toy poodle from a private adoption at petco. He was neutered at the beginning of this month before i got him. I have had him for a week and a half. Everytime he drinks out of a water bowl he coughs three times and spits out saliva. It's a cough honk wheez cough and haack then spits out saliva like he was hacking out a hairball and then he runs around like nothings happened. It scares me. I have tried googling and it many people say different things. I put him on a bottle and he does the same thing but not as intense as drinking out of a bowl.
> 
> He has been dewormed so probably not heart problems? I'm pretty sure its not kennel cough because he has had his Bordetella shot and its not a dry cough as most people describe it. I think he might be too young for collapsed trachea and also that he runs around fine. He only coughs when he drinks his water. I Took him to the vet and he put him on a medication called torbutrol but it doesn't seem to work any bit. Is this normal in small breeds? Will he be ok?
> 
> ...


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Our puppy does that, but not every time she drinks.. just when she drinks too fast.


----------



## Vasee (Jan 2, 2009)

Vasee said:


> Obviously nobody responded - but did the problem resolve itself or did you have to take the dog to a Vet?
> 
> We've just adopted a two year old Boxer and he does exactly the same thing as you described above.


As much as I'd hoped it was Reverse Sneezing, it wasn't! My Boxer had contracted Kennel Cough @ the Pound and it took him two weeks and a dose of antibiotics to recover.

He has been quite healthy since and has gained a couple of kilos of weight. That said, he is also a serial food thief. Yesterday, he'd helped himself to a box of chocolates and a kilo of Christmas cake from the larder. The day before, he fished out a slab of chocolates from my son's school bag and, on Saturday, he nicked a whole loaf of Ham and Cheese sandwhiches from the kitchen table. 

I know, I know... bad owners lead to bad dogs. We've been lax 'coz our Golden Ret'ver, is quite civilized. The Boxer, however, has let us know that we have to be alert.


----------



## jackidevaney (Oct 6, 2008)

My daughter had a Beagle who was a food thief also. She ate a whole bag of Hershies chocolate kisses. A jar of honey. A bag of M&M's. And one time she opened the refrigerator door and took out a cheesecake and ate what was left of it. All that sugar and chocolate didn't kill her but the honey made here pretty sick. 

We have adopted several animals from the pound and actually, I think, only one had any problems. One little puppy that wasn't quite a pound, had worms so back they were crawling up into her throat and choking her! She had bad stomach problems later in life too. Poor little thing! :-(


----------

